# Per Diem Police Sergeant Lasell University



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

*Per Diem Police Sergeant*
Lasell University
in Newton, MA

Apply on Institution's Website

*Type:* Full-Time
*Posted:* 06/26/2022
*Category:* Police and Public Safety

*JOB DESCRIPTION:*
The Per Diem Sergeant works under the direction of the Police Lieutenant as a Patrol Supervisor of all personnel assigned to their shift. As a uniformed Patrol Supervisor, they are required to perform all the regular duties of a police officer including responding to calls, writing police incident reports when needed, managing, directing and mentoring patrol officers, present a positive influence on the community.

*PRINCIPAL DUTIES AND RESPONSIBILITIES:*

The statements below are intended to describe the principal duties of the person or persons assigned to this job. They are not intended to be an exhaustive list of all job duties and responsibilities. Lasell University has the right to add or change the job responsibilities at any time.

Responsible for the preparation, review, and proper submission of all necessary department paperwork
Plan, assign, and direct the activities of personnel assigned under their command
Accountable for the efficiency, discipline, appearance, and general good conduct of those assigned under their supervision
Responsible for ensuring compliance with all laws, rules, regulations, department and school policies, general and special directives, and standard operating procedures.
Patrol the Lasell University campus and visit subordinates as often as practical
Perform crime prevention, community relations and any other related duties as required by the needs of the department.
Ensure that the proper staffing level of the department is always maintained.
Supervisory Responsibility:
All subordinates assigned to their shift, including Police Officers, and Dispatchers

*KNOWLEDGE AND SKILLS REQUIRED BY THE JOB:*

Minimum Educational/Work Requirements:

Associate degree required; Bachelor's preferred
Employed as Certified Police Officer with 5 years' experience or minimum 3 years Supervisor Experience.
Accepted Certified Police Officer either:
Graduate of a Full-Time Massachusetts Municipal Police Academy
Graduate of a Full-Time Out of State Police Academy
Graduate of Mass State Police SSPO Academy

*CERTIFICATION, REGISTRATION, OR LICENSURE REQUIRED BY THE JOB:*

Must possess and maintain a valid driver's license
Must possess and maintain First Responder and CPR certifications
Must maintain Special State Police Warrant
Must possess and maintain a Massachusetts License to Carry Weapon Permit
Must meet and pass all Post Background requirements and extensive Lasell University Police Background requirements including a psychological exam
*PHYSICAL AND VISUAL REQUIREMENTS OF THE JOB:*

Physical Effort

May require physical interactions with individuals when required to perform regular law enforcement duties including but not limited to; running, climbing walls, fences, ladders, subduing and arresting individuals who may be actively resisting efforts to have them comply with lawful orders.

Visual:
Above average visual effort with frequent exposure to visually demanding work involving detailed work.

Interested candidates should upload a letter of interest, resume and the information of three (3) references using the forms below. Review of resumes will begin immediately, and applications will be accepted until the position is filled.

Lasell University requires all employees to be vaccinated and to provide the documentation upon the start of employment. Lasell also provides individuals the opportunity to request a medical or religious exemption.

Lasell University is committed to equal opportunity in every aspect of hiring and employment. Lasell proactively reviews its policies and practices to assure that decisions with respect to every dimension of employment are made without regard to age, color of skin, disability, gender expression and identity, genetic predisposition, marital status, national origin, race, ethnicity, religion, sex, sexual orientation, veteran's status, status as a victim of domestic violence, and all other protected groups and classes under Federal and State Laws and executive orders.


----------



## clm38 (Aug 10, 2016)

Not a bad place to work, but imagine the balls for mandating the vaccine at a college PD. A 28-year-old trooper we know just had a heart attack and will likely be medically retired, and places are still mandating. Unreal.


----------

